# Wer kennt diesen See bei Olve?



## nemles (4. März 2008)

Hallo Norgefans,

Dieses Jahr geht es für zwei Wochen zum Hardangerfjord nach Olve.
Nicht weit davon entfernt liegt in NW Richtung ein Binnensee.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...20781,5.772972&spn=0.092467,0.277405&t=h&z=12

Frage: Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen an diesem See gemacht? Wie/wo und was für Angelgenehmigungen?
Und welchen Fischen kann man dort nachstellen?

Vielen Dank für die (hoffentlich) zahlreichen Infos |wavey:


----------



## Blenni (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen See bei Olve?*

Hallo,
den See kenne ich leider nicht, aber ich fahre dieses Jahr auch nach Olve, Termin siehe unten. Sehen wir uns ?
Gruß Blenni


----------



## nemles (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen See bei Olve?*

Schade, dann verfehlen wir uns ja um ein paar Wochen.
Ich lasse Dir aber ein paar Fische drin im Fjord und im See:q

Den See sehe ich als Notvariante, falls das Wetter für den Fjord mal zu schlecht sein sollte.

Wir sind dort vom 09.08.-23.08.2008. 

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Blenni (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen See bei Olve?*

Dann kannst Du mir ja berichten.#h
Gruß Blenni


----------



## nemles (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen See bei Olve?*

Mache ich mit Sicherheit..#h


Man ich bin schon so heiß, mich muß man mit Topflappen anfassen :q


----------



## Rabi (10. März 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen See bei Olve?*

Hallo Tom,

ich war letztes Jahr in Gjermundshamn. Den von Dir beschriebenen See kenn ich nicht. Über den anderen See, der näher an Olve liegt, hab ich mich allerdings etwas erkundigt. Ich meine den nordöstlich, direkt an der 49 Richtung Gjermundshamn. Der ist laut meinem Vermieter "Allgemeingut" und man benötigt für ihn keine extra Lizenz. Zu Fischart und Größe kann ich Dir leider nix sagen. Ich wollte ihn auch als Ausweichangelstelle bei schlechtem Wetter nehmen. Zum Glück hatten wir aber kein schlechtes Wetter:vik:.

Wenn alles klappt, fahr ich im Oktober, spätestens aber im Mai 09 wieder hin. Würd mich freuen, wenn Du mir Deine Erfahrungen mit teilst!

Vor Olve haben wir übrigens letztes Jahr auch geangelt. Ist ein relativ sicherer Bereich, wo man auch bei nicht optimalen Bedingungen noch gut angeln kann. Hier mein Bericht davon.

Schöne Grüße und viel Erfolg!
Rainer


----------



## nemles (10. März 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen See bei Olve?*

Moin Rainer,

Ist ja ein goiler Bericht. Danke dafür:m

Von dem See direkt NNO von Olve hab ich schon diverse Infos,
mich würde mal dieser riesige Bergsee reizen bei Fjord untauglichem Wetter. Naja, zur Not hole ich mir die Infos vor Ort.

Berichten werde ich auf jeden Fall. Und vielleicht lasse ich Dir auch das eine oder andere Fischlein drin im Fjord:q

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Rabi (12. März 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen See bei Olve?*

Servus Tom,



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Rainer,
> 
> Ist ja ein goiler Bericht. Danke dafür:m


Danke!



nemles schrieb:


> Von dem See direkt NNO von Olve hab ich schon diverse Infos,...


Die würden mich auch interessieren!



nemles schrieb:


> Berichten werde ich auf jeden Fall. Und vielleicht lasse ich Dir auch das eine oder andere Fischlein drin im Fjord:q
> 
> Gruß,
> Tom


Das nenn ich doch mal einen netten Zug!#h

Bis denn, schönen Urlaub, Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Rabi (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt diesen See bei Olve?*

Ich habe eben diesen Thread wieder entdeckt und wollte noch meine Erfahrung dazu hier lassen:

Bei unserem letzten Norwegen-Urlaub (Anfang Mai 2010) sind zwei von uns mit dem Vermieter und seinem Boot den ganzen Tag auf dem See gewesen. Außer zwei Fehlbissen war nix zu holen. Eine spezielle Genehmigung braucht man (laut unserem Vermieter) nicht.
Er meint auch, dass nur Forellen darin seien.
Auf Grund des reichhaltigen Angelangebots im Fjord, werden wir es beim nächsten Urlaub auch gar nicht mehr dort probieren.


----------

